# Accidental Emersed jungle



## MrHidley (13 Apr 2017)

So, I was thinking about a scape i'm in the process of setting up, and i suddenly remembered that i had a tupperware box of plants on the windowsil in a room i never go in (spare bedroom/the cat's bedroom). The box has been untouched since i moved into my new house in September. Sans the mould (which i assume is harmless?) i think it's gone pretty well! I guess i won't have to buy any H.Tripartita ever again.






Should i pull the dead stuff out, or is it just fertilising the rest of the plants?


----------



## dean (13 Apr 2017)

Looks good for a neglected plant 
If only aquariums acted like this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

